# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Jumbo Seafood - Nhà hàng ở Singapore

## Meoluoi9x

Nhắc đến các món hải sản tại Singapore, không thể không nhắc đến món đặc sản cua xào ớt. Và không nơi đâu bạn có thể thưởng thức món này ngon hơn tại Jumbo Seafood.

Được thành lập vào năm 1987, Jumbo Seafood là chuỗi nhà hàng hải sản gia đình với 7 chi nhánh trên khắp Singapore. Với các món hải sản tươi được chế biến theo phong cách Trung Hoa – Singapore, Jumbo Seafood đã thực sự hình thành một hương vị ẩm thực Singapore với món ăn biểu tượng cua xào ớt và tiêu đen. Nhà hàng cũng nổi tiếng với nhiều đặc sản khác như mực sữa chiên giòn và rau muống xào cay.

Với hơn một tấn cua tươi sống được phục vụ cho 4.000 thực khách mỗi ngày, bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm sẽ được phục vụ những con cua tươi sống nhất. Hãy nhớ đến với Jumbo Seafood để nếm thử món cua tươi sống nổi tiếng từ trước đến nay.

*GIỜ MỞ CỬA*
Mỗi ngày, 12h trưa – 3h chiều, 
6h tối – 12h khuya

*PHỤC VỤ MÓN*
Trung Hoa

*GIÁ*
40$-60$




> *Nhà hàng Jumbo Seafood
> 
> 1206 East Coast Parkway #01-07/08 
> East Coast Seafood Centre
> Singapore 098269*



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## dung89

Nhìn hiện đại ghê

----------

